# Misty is in Stasis



## dajeti2 (Jul 25, 2005)

Misty was fine this morning. She hastotally stopped pooping and won't eat or drink. I tried all herfavorite treats but nothing. She was completely listless. I havestarted treating her two hours ago. The vet is on vacation untilWednesday. So I am doing all I can for my baby. 

She has shown the tiniest bit of improvement but still nopoops. I am so scared I may lose my little angel. I will be on only fora few minutes to update y'all. she just had her first dose of pelletslurry and she took it well so I am trying to stay hopeful.

Tina


----------



## ditty816 (Jul 25, 2005)

Tina I'm sooo sorry to hear Misty'sgoing thru this! My prayers are going out tonight for ya both.. I knowwhat the gi stasis is like.. my snuggles goes thru that everytime hismolars get too bad.. I know this may not help, but my vet says toalways have Oxbow Hay Co.'s Critical Care on hand.. says it helps clearthe digestive track and get everything moving.. 

ray:lots of them for ya both.. poor baby! hopingshe pulls thru this.. vets are always outta the office at the worstpossible moment!! :disgust:

urplepansy:Mandy


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

Tina,

I'm praying - keep us updated. 

Peg


----------



## Zee (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh Tina !!!

I really feel for you and for misty. I hope for you both that Misty gets better.

My thoughts and Prayers are with you.

:hug::bouquet::kiss:ray:


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 25, 2005)

Sadly there isn't much to update at thispoint. She is drinking a bit on her own but it's no where near enough.I am syringing everything to her. The vet called me and said therereally isn't anything they can do for that I'm not already doing.

I can't stop crying. I am so scared. I know I have to thinkpositive but I am terrified I am going to lose my baby. She knows I amtrying to help her because after every treatment she just lays thereand snuggles a bit.

Thank you for your prayers. Misty really needs them right now and I appreciate it.

Tina


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 25, 2005)

Adding prayers over here in Camelot.

You have Pedialyte? Canned Pumpkin? 

The extra fiber in the pumpkin can help and the pedialyte to keep her hydrated

And the baby gas medicine (cant spell it)


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

Arggggg why didintyou call me last night !!!! I left amessage with Dale to have you call when you getback from the store . Keeping youand Misty in prayers , 

Let the phone ring enoughto pick up the number a=oncaller ID and I will call you right back .


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2005)

Tina,

Keeping you and Misty in my thoughts :rose:



Pam


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 25, 2005)

~Amy


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 25, 2005)

Tina. I'm so sorry to hear this. She is in good hands with her Mummy. I pray she will get over this.

Sending love and prayers. I'll be waiting for good news.

Vickie


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 25, 2005)

Keep thosepositive thoughts going Tina. Don't think bad stuff around that baby!:XDon't forget the pumpkin and the nutrical. And I know thepineapple juice is controversial, but if it hydrates her and she likesit and it has calories.... you might try it too. 

Prayers from here. 

Raspberry


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 25, 2005)

Adding my prayers and nothing but positive thoughts for Misty....ray:

May the news be good this morning...


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

Ditto what Gypsy said about calling her! Me too!! 

How's our little darling this morning? 

She's such a pretty little girl. I'm praying along with allthe others. You know what you're doing. Just keepdoing it. Do you have simethicone going into her?How about some tetracycline? You know my number if you wantto call - day or night.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you so much. The vet and I trulydidn't expect her to make it though the night. She was dehydrated andcold.

I have her in a large cat litter box with a heating pad underhalf of it. I want to keep her warm but not over heat her. I haven'tslept. I've been giving her a pellet slurry, Gatorade, infant gasdrops, fresh squash, watermelon to keep fluids in her, pineapple juiceand hay. 

She passed one super tiny poop. The vet warned me and said thatwhen they are this young they go down hill terribly fast and it isincredibly difficult to get them back. I value his honsty but it hurtsso bad right now. I am scared to death I am going to lose my baby. I'mnot ready to say good bye but I think she is.

Your prayers have brought her this far and I am more grateful than words can convey. Thank you all so much.

Tina and Misty


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 25, 2005)

You and Misty are in my thoughts.Sounds like you are doing all you can. I would justkeep feeding her with the syringe. I used gerber baby food(veggies only) when my rabbits had it. Also, you want to makesure that she doesn't stay still for a long time. Make herwalk around. 

**The following advice taken at own risk** My vet gaveme a drug called "Cisapride" (sp.). This drug was used to getthe GI tract moving again and I was told to keep using it until theystarted pooping again. The dosage was .7 ml for a 3-5 lbrabbit.

Again, I am not a vet but am only telling you what my vet gaveme. Use this info at your own risk. Hope everythingworks out for you. ray:

Sharon


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2005)

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

How's my little girl doing? I so love Misty! We're praying for her here.

And Tina, how are you doing? I hope you got some sleep!

Lots of love and prayers,

Angela, James, Mocha, and Loki

ray:


----------



## JimD (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry that Misty is not feeling well.

Prayers and good thoughts sent your way!

~Jim


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 25, 2005)

I will pray that Misty is all right. I hope she pulls through.
ray:


----------



## Lissa (Jul 25, 2005)

I just got the chills.  *praying for Misty*


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 25, 2005)

> She passed one super tinypoop. The vet warned me and said that when they are this young they godown hill terribly fast and it is incredibly difficult to get themback.


I would take her passing anything as a positive sign...just hang inthere and keep doing all that you can for her; you're fighting forMisty just as much as she is fighting! And yes, what your vet said istrue, but it is also true that they can bounce back just as quickly andsurprise us all. So keep on with the positive thoughts andvisualizations (picture her in absolutely perfect health). She has alot of people praying for her, and she has a fantastic mom taking careof her.

Huge(((HUGS))) for you, Tina...

~Di


----------



## JimD (Jul 25, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> How about some tetracycline?


I agree. If there's a GI infection it could be causing all of the other symptoms.

How about some Laxatone, too?


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh Tina, I'm SOOO sorry to hear this...soundslike you are doing all you can and more...hand in there Misty, we'reall fighting with you!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh no, I'm just reading this!!!

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Tina. As you know, just went through this with Abby.

Keep up the treatments and keep us posted. Wish I was there to give a hand and moral support. *hugs*


----------



## Lissa (Jul 25, 2005)

Be strong and hold Misty so close. She needs a lot of love right now.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

Keep being strong for her and we'll be strong for you here....

We're continuing to pray...

Peg


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 25, 2005)

COME ON MISTY BABY, WE'RE ROOTING FOR YOU!

ray:

Vickie


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh Tina, I just saw this now, I'm so sorry tohear about poor little Misy. If you need to talk I know i'm far but i'mhome all day.

The Monkeys! and I will be thinking of you and misty, we will pray, and send all the love we have for you.

:kiss:Keep your chin up, Misty needs her mummy to be strong to get throught this.



All our love to you,

The Jungle


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

I am SO sorry to hear about this Tina!! Im sureunder your excellent care and supervision she will be just fine!! But Iwill keep both her and you in my prayers for good measure 

Get Bette Soon Misty!!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh Tina, I'm praying hard for Misty to makeit. Don't give up hope just yet. Remember how longit took Vash to get better and how sick he got while on hismeds? You were there everytime for me and never gave up hope,so don't you dare do it now, lady. If you ever want someencouragement, just PM me sweetie. 

Misty will make it through. She is a young spunky little thing and she had the best care in the world - from you.


----------



## dootsmom (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh Tina.....I am so sorry to hear aboutMisty. Having had gone through this with Lumpy, I can imaginehow you feel. I'm praying that she comes throughthis. Charlotte
(P.S. Info on "Wooley Girl" was posted...under the Papaya post)


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

Here'sa cute picture of Wooley Girl and her lovely foster mom. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 25, 2005)

Great News!!!!!!!!!!

We have poops. Teeny tiny ones but they are poops. She is alsopeeing good again. She has maintained her body temperature on her ownfor 5 hours. She is eating hay on her own finally. She is actuallysipping her slurry on her own. She is being an Angel. She takeseverything I syringe into her so good. She hasn't fought me atall.

I can't even describe how happy I am. I know we have a longroad to travel but W:shock:W she is 100% improved over how she was lastnight and this morning. I have seen the power of prayer help so manyhere but this is a miracle. 

Last night she wouldn't even move, and right now she is hoppingaround. I'm sorry I dispaired earlier, I was terrified of losing her. Iam exhausted but it is soo very worth it to see her starting to feelbetter.

Carolyn and Gypsy, I am sorry, Dale forgot to get me my callingcard. Lyndsy, thank you very much. Hopefully with all the supplies Igave Dale to get he remembers my card.

Thank you everyone. From Misty, Jeremy, and I, Thank You.

Tina and Misty.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 25, 2005)

Carolyn, thank you so much for postingthat picture. She is gorgeous. I can't wait to meet my baby. You arethe best Sweetie. thank you.

:hug:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 25, 2005)

Yay, Misty! I'm so relieved and happy!

You rock, Tina!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

ray:

Keep up the good work Misty and Tina!

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Jul 25, 2005)

:clap: Keep going Misty. Your a fighter just like your bunny mummy !


Hugs for you both

~Zara


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2005)

That's wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pam


----------



## Lissa (Jul 25, 2005)

THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!! I'm in tears!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 25, 2005)

What great news!!!! I've been thining about youall day while I've been out. This is such good news, once they starteating on their own (especially the hay), you know you're over thehump.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

w000h000!!!!! Glad to hear it...your on theright track...try to get yourself a lil rest...I know when I was goingthru thie assisted feedings with Corky, he moved into my room so Icould hear him if he needed me....if you must, do that, but getyourself some rest...it'll all seem a lil easier to handle then!


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

Awesome news!!! Keep goin strong Misty!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 25, 2005)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:!!!


----------



## JimD (Jul 25, 2005)

Continuing prayers and good thoughts!!!


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 25, 2005)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GREAT NEWS!



WHAT A GOOD BUNNY MUM YOU ARE TINA!



:groupparty:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

Sadly, Tina called up very upset.

She's taken a turn again and is cold and refusing meds. 

Please continue with the prayers. 

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow, what a rollercoaster! Come, baby, get better for good!

ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Lissa (Jul 25, 2005)

PRAYING HARD!!!! Hang in there Misty!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh no....just when we all thought we were over the worst of it. 

Tell Tina she is on my mind and I'm praying for her and Misty.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

I know she appreciates the prayers. 

Poor Tina and Misty. 

Positive thoughts and prayers for her quick and complete recovery.

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh No !!!!

*Carolyn*, if you speak to Tina again later, please tell her thatIm thinking of her and of Misty. Tina has been such a support to methrough my troubles, please tell her that I will be here if she needssomeone. Plus lots of Hugs for her and Misty.

If we have done it before, we can do it again.

Tina and Misty can do will all our thoughts and prayers if both are going to get through this.

Reading the latest news, has brought me to tears.

:bigtears:ray:


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

oh no!! i hope she has another turn around and will be well. Youre in our prayers Misty n Tina!


----------



## Lissa (Jul 25, 2005)

Any news???


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 25, 2005)

:4hearts:ALL OUR LOVE FROM THE JUNGLE:4hearts:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

OH NO...this is not acceptable...come on Mistym, hang in there kiddo, we're all pullin for ya!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 25, 2005)

Our prayers are being sent. ray: Be strong Misty and get better.

Rainbows!


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 25, 2005)

I have some really bad news. I just gotoff the phone with the vet. It appears that Misty has suffered astroke. She is blind in the right eye right now. She's not reacting tolight or anything on that side. The left eye is sluggish andslow to react. She also has some slight paralysis on the right side aswell.

I can't believe this is happening. It's like a nightmare Ican't wake up from. She is slipping away from me and I'm not reading,God forgive me for being so selfish but I'm not ready. Oh God it' notfair. We have a lot to think about. The vet said we pretty much keepfighting or send her to the Bridge. I know what I should do but I loveher so much, I am not ready, it's too soon.

I'm shaking and crying. I feel like my heart is never going tostop breaking. I am not giving up on her but I oh God I don;t know whatto do.

Thank you for all the prayers, good thoughts and PMs. Your love and support are amazing. Thank you.

Tina and Misty


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 25, 2005)

We are here for you Tina, and you too of course Misty.

I was so hopeful that things were going better, that things have takensuch a dramatic turn is very painful and I am not even the one bondedto that bunny.

Listen to your heart Tina.

Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Zee (Jul 25, 2005)

:bigtears:Oh Tina !!!

My heart is breaking, and tears are streaming as I type this.Im speechless, and I cannot find the words to describe how I feel foryou and Misty at the moment.

I know you are not ready to let her go. Honey, if she gets to a certainpoint, be prepared to say farewell. She obvisouly knows howmuch you love her. Maybe she will hang on long enough for you to beready, or she maybe one of our miracle babies.

We are all here for you, and we all feel you pain.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## onnie (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh Tina my heart really goes out to you'she's at the best place at the moment and i pray she starts to pick up again soon.ray:


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

I am sitting herein tears, I cant believethis I leave for a couple hours and thishappens , Im sorry I had toLeave Tina I had to bring the oldest tothe Dr's , her carbroke down . ****! Iwish I was here for you . I amso SORRY! , 

Any more news? Hon How is she doing ?


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh no... I'm sosorry...I wish there was more I can say or do....thats an awfuldecision to be faced with.....


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jul 25, 2005)

Personally I would not give up yet.She may stabilize and then recover some. You just don'tknow. But if she continues to go downhill you really have nochoice.

Mr. Z is on meds for some stasis but not as sever as yours.He is wearing me out giving him meds, a wrestling match three times aday.

Ed


----------



## Lissa (Jul 25, 2005)

:bigtears:

My heart has hit the floor. I am so sorry you are goingthrough this Tina. I sent you a private message. Ifyou need to talk, please call me. 

ray:

ray:

ray:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2005)

Naturestees husband here.
I have no clue how storkes affect rabbits, but I do know ALOT aboutstrokes involving humans. After a stroke a patient is mostvolnurable for 24 hours, then has about 3-4 day period of high risk forremission. BUT after a week the patient will shows some signsof improvment (mind you not 100% or near it) and will regain some ofthe losses the stroke induced (balance, speech, sight, hearing,paralysis). I don't mean to scare, but toencourage. Hang in there Tina and Misty. As long asyou both fight it, there is still hope!! Please hang inthere!ray:ray:


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2005)

Tina,

I'm so sorry. Her kidneys are probably shutting down at this point. Keep her comfortable and warm.

Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 25, 2005)

Tina, I'm sorrythings are so rough.Listen towhat Naturesteeshusband said and keep praying. I know humans and bunnies aren't thesame, but HOPE is still alive and well. Like Pam said, keep hercomfortable. You will know what is the right thing to do. Misty willfight with you until she doesn't have it in her anymore. Prayers comingfrom here.

Raspberry


----------



## naturestee (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh, my goodness I just woke up and I can'tbelieve this. She was fighting so hard! I stillthink there's a chance and I will be praying very hard for the both ofyou.

Angela and Co.


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh dear Tina...

I'm so sorry. I want you keep hope alive. I wish I could be there foryou. You have my number, and you call me ANY time you need to talk, ornot talk...

We all love Auntie Tina over here in the Jungle, and it breaks our hearts to see you and Misty this way. I will pray for you.

all our love tina, and Misty,

:4hearts:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 25, 2005)

Tina,

I haven't PM'd you because I figured you'd have a ton of them...butplease know you're in our prayers and we're continuing to pray forhealing.

Peg


----------



##  (Jul 25, 2005)

Tinas area isunder Severe Thunderstorm Watchtonight , She wont be able to be on line tillthe Weather clears some. According to Doppler Radarit looks nasty . 

Please continue prayers forlittle Misty and for Tina ,.They both need all the help theycan get ThankYou Everyone .


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 25, 2005)

I spoke to Tina about an hour and 2 hours ago.Misty was very cold and Tina cuddled her up into her shirt to warm her.She got warmer and when Tina put her down, she was having anotherseizure and Tina, of course, had to go.

As Gypsy said, they're under a severe thunderstorm attack right now with 80 mph winds.

Tina vows that Misty won't be alone when she dies. She knows that it'sa matter of time before she passes. It's tiring and stressful forMisty. She's asked Buck to greet her and hug her with kisses that shecan't give when she gets there. 

Buck and Tina had a bond and when I said, "He'll be there because heknows what it's like to be 'one of us'." Her reply was, "He _is_one of us." 

:angel: :bunnyangel: :rainbow: 

Hug, love, and appreciate Every Day you have with your little ones. 

ray: 

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh poor Tina, and Misty. I just feel aweful about the whole thing. 

My heart has just sunk. 

God bless her heart and soul...

:4hearts::4hearts:


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2005)

What sad news  Tina and her family are in my thoughts. . .



Pam


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry for what you and Misty are going through Tina.  I've been thinking about ya'll all day.


----------



## Helen (Jul 25, 2005)

There is such peace in knowing Buck's arms areopen and waiting for Misty to come to him over the Rainbow Bridge.? Shewill be free of any pain or discomfort......she will frolic and binkwith the other bunnies and I can almost hear Buck's laugh as he watchesMisty join in with the other bunnies........and with him.? Misty hadlife and now has a better life, better than we can even dream of!!!? 

Hey, Buck, Misty is looking for you......tell her some great stories!!!

?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Jul 25, 2005)

wow, Tina, I am SO sorry I missed this. That'sawful. It wasawful watching Pandemonium wheezing yesterday,because it's so hard to know what's best to do.

I know you'll be there for her....God bless and lots of love.

Rose


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 25, 2005)

Tina, please know you and misty are in my prayers.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 26, 2005)

I wish there was more I could say to lend comfort....it is such a feeling of helplessness, reading about this....

Misty and Tina, you are both in my prayers...

~Di

:sad:


----------



## Shuu (Jul 26, 2005)

Hang in there.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 26, 2005)

With tears in my eyes, I write this tolet you all know Misty is fading. She is trying so hard to be brave buther time here with me seems to be drawing to an end. She is refusingeverything but the Tylenol. She has had another seizure since Carolynposted an update for me.

I will keep you all updated as much as I can. I am spending asmuch time with her as possible. I just hope I can ease her transition.I want her last memory to be of home and love. Of strong arms holdingher, soft hands stroking that little head, the warmth of a kiss.

Buck, when she gets there with you could you please give herlots of kisses that I won't be able to any more, Hold her to you andtell her that even though her mom is so sad and crying that I willalways love her and she will always be in my heart. I missyou my friend. 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2005)

Whether in your arms or in Buck's, 
she will always be safe and protected.

ray:

Love,
-Carolyn 

ray:


----------



##  (Jul 26, 2005)

:bigtears:


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh my god...I am so sorry...:tears2::bigtears:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh, God, Tina. I'm so sorry,honey. I just got on and had no idea what was goingon. I am praying now, for you. 

Love,

Laura


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Tina.......


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jul 26, 2005)

I am so sorry your losing her.. I know you did and doing your best for her.. 

Cristy


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

i wish i had something great to say that wouldmake you feel better and ease the pain you are feeling, Tina, but all ican say is that i am so sorry you have to go through this and you haveto keep being strong like you have. you are a good soul and all ofyourzoocrew knows that, especially Misty, right now. I amsure she has never felt as loved and paid attention to as she does nowand one day when you are in pain it will be returned a thousand foldb/c of the good heart you have and how you put yourself out above andbeyondduring anothers time of pain.


----------



## dootsmom (Jul 26, 2005)

I would like to say so much but, I am crying toomuch. Crying for you Tina, for Misty, &amp; myLumpy. (((((Hugs))))) Charlotte


----------



## naturestee (Jul 26, 2005)

a little one watching from out of her cage
waiting and hopeing day after day
for the love that is needed as much as the hay.

You know that each day no matter how bad
that once you get home, its the best day you had
with treasure of pleasure, your fuzzy lad.

But the days have gone dark with bitterest cost.
Your friend of forever may forever be lost
and you scream tearfully at Him who is Boss,

How could you take her, my life and my joy
how could you break us like a kid with a toy
is this kind of torment that you enjoy.

Then from somewhere near you hear, "just be patient
I love you so dearly and I wish you complacence
so i asked for one wish that, to you, my voice be sent

I want to be with you always, but first I must go
for my body is failing as I am sure it must show
but real soon I will look at you down below

And watch your life be filled like it was for me
so once you transend you do so peacefully
Me and the others will be the first thing you see

So don't cry your tears for the loss of this one
be brave at this moment for you are my sun
and later, be sure to find more friends to come

For once its all over and we all gather, you'll see
that this isn't ending, its setting us free 
into a world where we live together endlessly

Until then I'll be watching, so you be good
and live on happily, you did all that you could
I'll meet you at the bridge, as I told you I would."


----------



## Saffy (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina .. I am thinking of you so much.  All my love.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina,I just wanted to let you know that prayers are coming your way. Also abig hug from me and my bunnies.

William will run and dancebinkies with Misty, and the skies will always be bright for them!

God bless you,

Kadish Tolesa :rainbow:


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 26, 2005)

OhTina,I'm so sorry. I've been away, so I missed this untilnow. I can't believe this has happened. I justdon't know what to say....

Know thatBuck will greet her and hold her safe for you.

Jen


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

I keep checking in every hour for updates - I know Tina's too busy to post...but I can't help but wonder and pray.

Until I lost Charlie, I oculdn't have understood.....but I dounderstand a bit of your pain Tina...maybe not all of it - but some.

You &amp; Misty &amp; your whole family are in our prayers. How are the other bunnies taking this? 

Peg


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina, my dear friend, I am so sorry, your heartmust be broken. I was happy reading page two as I thoughtshewas on the mend. My stomach it the floor when I got to thepage after that. I am so sorry....:bigtears:.



Vickie


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG this is thesaddest thing ever  I was gone when pages 2 through 5 were writtenso I read them all, and what a roller coaster of emotions happened over3 pages. Tina I am so sad to hear about Misty, I am definitely prayingfor her, just remember a miracle can always happen.

~Amy


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh my gosh. I don't know what to say other than i'm very very sorry.

I will pray for a miracleray:


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Tina I am so sorry, My prayers and thoughts are still with your family.

Through such a hard time, I am here thinking of you constantly.


Melissa


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG, Tina, I cannot tell you how sorry and sad Iam. I missed all this yesterday, and I can't believe how much hashappened. I am in tearsas I write. Poor Misty. Hold on to her- she knows how much she is loved, and that will give her peace. I amso praying that there will be a miracle, but if she does pass to theBridge, she will be the happiest little girl, binkying over to Buck. 

You, Jeremy, Dale and the zoo crew are in my thoughts and prayers ray:

Jan. Perry and Pernod


----------



## JimD (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry things have gone this way, Tina

Continuing to pray and send good thoughts your way.

~Jim


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina: I still don't know what to say...I'mabsolutely heartbroken for you. You, Dale, Jeremy and allcritters at your house are in my prayers. Please call if youneed to talk.





Jen


----------



## Lissa (Jul 26, 2005)

It really feels like I'm going through this withyou. Not only was I worrying about my babies last night, Iwas worrying about Misty and you. Is she going to pull out ofthis?


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 26, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are still with you both...


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina finally decided that it was time to put thebaby down last night at about 1:30 a.m. She gave her 2.5Vicodin and some Tylenol. On a "normal" rabbit, she would'vegone off to sleep in about 15 minutes and it would've been over. 

Not on Misty. She's still alive!

She's unbelieveable, and only 10 weeks old. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Not on Misty. She's still alive!
> 
> She's unbelieveable, and only 10 weeks old.
> 
> -Carolyn


Corky wasn't much older than that when his ordeal began...you'd besuprised at the will these young ones have to live.....she's stillfighting...I know this is horrible for Tina...but it would be so greatif Misty pulled thru this!!! 

Still in my thoughts....


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG!!! I can't believe she's stillgoing after that. It must have been such a difficult decisionfor Tina. How awful for her. 

Misty is still proving to be quite the fighter.

Jen


----------



## Lissa (Jul 26, 2005)

Go Misty! :ele:What a littlefighter!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Tina, I've beenreading all thesewonderful messages to you last evening &amp; thismorning. Bunny people are really one of a kind. 

I've had tears reading everything you &amp; Misty have been goingthru. I have said many prayers for you &amp; Misty.

Soooska


----------



## JimD (Jul 26, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Tinafinally decided that it was time to put the baby down last night atabout 1:30 a.m. She gave her 2.5 Vicodin and someTylenol. On a "normal" rabbit, she would've gone off to sleepin about 15 minutes and it would've been over.
> 
> Not on Misty. She's still alive!
> 
> ...


WHAT!!! OMG!!!

I completely misunderstood your pm Carolyn!!!!!!!!!

You've got to know that I'm praying harder than ever now!

Do you think it's possible forbunnies to have "out of body experiences" ?? I'll pm you why I'm asking.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> Doyou think it's possible forbunnies to have "out of bodyexperiences" ??




Reading your messages on the phone to Tina and when I read this, she said, "Well she's having one now!"

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 26, 2005)

:4hearts:Common Misty, you can do it.....:4hearts:

:kiss:

all our love and kisses to you


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jul 26, 2005)

Maybe Misty just isnt ready yet.. I hope that'sa good sign.. This must be so hard for you Tina.. Hang in there.Everyone is pulling for Misty and thinking about you and yoru family.

Cristy


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2005)

I cannot believe this is happening! Yesterday the last I read she had rebounded from GI, then seemed to have slipped back.

Then this. 

I am so sorry, Tina. I wish there was something I could do for you. Myheart is breaking for Misty right now.  That little girl is afighter, that's for sure.


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 26, 2005)

Still praying hard. No matter what happens Tina... we are here for you.

God Bless


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 26, 2005)

Come on Misty!!!

Carolyn any more news?

Vickie


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 26, 2005)

Come on Misty! You can make it.

:runningrabbit:


----------



## Zee (Jul 26, 2005)

OMG !!!

Im in shock ! It really sounds like she is a miracle baby. GO Misty, Go Misty !!!!

Carolyn - Please tell Tina, that People on RW are keeping them both inthoughts and Prayers. They are also sending positive vibes.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 26, 2005)

I decided last night that Misty had, hadenough. She was in extreme pain, cold, unmoving and unresponsive. Sherefused everything I tried to give her. She was grinding her teeth sohard and so loud it could be heard over the tv.

I didn't want her to pass in a vet's office. I wanted to makeher transition as worry and fear free as possible. The vet and a friendboth told me how to do it so it wouldn't hurt her. With my heartbroking, tears falling so hard I cold barely see, I crushed the pillsand mixed it into her next dose of Tylenol. We held her tight, kissedand hugged and told her it was ok. She was a brave girl and we wouldalways love her. 

Giving it to her was the Most Difficult thing I have ever donein all my life. I held her in my arms until 4am. I laid her in ablanket in her cage and Jeremy watched over her.I brought hercage next to me on the couch so she could see me at all times and Iher.I can't believe it but exhaustion caught up with me and Ifell asleep.

I woke up this morning thinking I failed. I wasn't there forher when she needed me the most. I jumped up to check onher and she isstill alive. I picked her up and she snuggled right into my neck.Despite everything she isn't ready to go yet. I am keeping her ascomfortable as possible and just taking it minute by minute at thispoint. I will keep you all posted.

I can't thank you enough. It's been amazing the out pouring oflove, support, prayers and thoughts you have shown to me and Misty andour family. If it wasn't for all of you I truly don't know how we wouldhave made it this far. Thank you all. I know I can never pay you backfor all you have done for us. All I can say is with all myheart...thank you.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow...what an amazing lil gal she is, still holding on.....if she's not ready to give up, then there is still hope!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina, you've been through a lot. Ihope she still makes it through- she sounds like a fighter.James was just telling me that maybe the aspirin helped lessen thestroke? It can do that in humans.

And no, you could never fail her. No matter what happens, yougave her a much better life than she was bound for if she had stayed atthat petshop.


----------



## mambo101 (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow, that Misty is such a fighter. Whateverhappens in the long run Tina, you must know you have done everythingyou can and shewill be waiting for you with millions ofkisses if she crosses. You will remain in my thoughts andprayers.:angel:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 26, 2005)

Bless you Tina...you have an enormous heart, andMisty realizes just how blessed she is to have you. I tried not to cryas I read your last post, but it's impossible not to...you and Mistywere brought together for a reason, and your story has touched me sodeeply...

May the angels be comforting both of you at this time inkpansy:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2005)

:bigtears:Oh God, I'm so sorry, Tina.

She's in good company with Buck. From one set of loving arms to another.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2005)

Forever in our hearts, Misty. 

:tears2:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Jul 26, 2005)

It sounds as if she has said her goodbye's. Ami I right ??? If so

*The Eulogy*
by Carol Kufner, 

Look not where I was
For I am not there
My spirit is free
I am everywhere

In the air that you breathe
In the sounds that you here
Don't cry for me Mom
My spirit is near

I'll watch for you
From the other side
I'll be the one running
New friends by my side

Smile at my memory
Remember in your heart
This isn't the end
It's a brand new start
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> :bigtears:Oh God, I'm so sorry, Tina.
> 
> She's in good company with Buck. From one set of loving arms to another.
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 26, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> It sounds as if she has said her goodbye's. Ami I right ???




Yes. :sad:


----------



## Lissa (Jul 26, 2005)

:tears2:You have been through so much,Tina. What a heart you have!! I can't begin tofathom how hard this is for you, but please know that you are doingwhat is best for Misty. Sometimes we need to set our emotionsaside, as hard as it is, and deal with situations logically.You are doing great. 

Here is a song I like to sing to myself when I'm sad:

Smile, though your heart is aching
Smile, even though it's breaking
When there are clouds in the sky
You'll get by...

If you smile
With your fear and sorrow
Smile and maybe tomorrow
You'll find that life is still worthwhile 
If you just...

Light up your face with gladness
Hide every trace of sadness
Although a tear may be ever so near
That's the time you must keep on trying
Smile, what's the use of crying
You'll find that life is still worthwhile
If you just...

Smile, though your heart is aching
Smile, even though it's breaking
When there are clouds in the sky
You'll get by...

If you smile
Through your fear and sorrow
Smile and maybe tomorrow
You'll find that life is still worthwhile
If you just smile...

That's the time you must keep on trying
Smile, what's the use of crying
You'll find that life is still worthwhile
If you just smile


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 26, 2005)

Heaven has another Angel today. Mistypassed away at noon. She had one last seizure. I was holding her in myarms and kissing her. She took three breaths and as I told her I loveher she too a breath and as I was kissing her head she sighed anddidn't take another.

I can't stop crying and I feel like my heart is going to breakforever. But at least my sweet baby isn't hurting anymore.

Buck, please kiss her and tell her I am so happy she is betterand not hurting anymore. That I miss her more than she will ever know.I will never stop loving her.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh, Tina. I wish I could say something to make you feel better. I'm so, so sorry. 

You made her life here the best it could possibly be. She knew exactly how much she was loved.

My heart goes out to you, honey.

Laura


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina, I am so sorry. She brought so muchhappiness into your life, the short time you had her. You did good forher. She will be binkying with Buck as we speak.

God bless you,Misty!

ray:

Vickie


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jul 26, 2005)

I am sooo sorryTina  She is in a better place now, free from pain and suffering.Buck has one more very special bunny friend to love. I can just seeDash and Brogan meeting her at the rainbow bridge  It warms myheart.

I am praying for you and your family, thatyou will be comforted during this sad time 

~Amy


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jul 26, 2005)

I am so sorry she didnt make it. I was reallyhoping along with everyone else that she would pull through.. You didthe best you could and I know it hurts like crazy but now she is painfree. 

Cristy


----------



## Zee (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina, I'm so sorry honey.

Be sure that Uncle Buck will be waiting with open arms, and when thetime is right, you will know that she is watching over you, Jeremy andthe Zoo Crew.

*TO ONE IN SORROW*

Let me come in where you are weeping, friend,
And let me take your hand.
I, who have known a sorrow such as yours,
Can understand.
Let me come in -- I would be very still
Beside you in your grief,
I would not bid you cease your weeping, friend,
Tears bring relief.
Let me come in -- I would only breathe a prayer,
And hold your hand,
For I have known a sorrow such as yours,
And understand.

Author: Grace Noll Crowell


----------



## pamnock (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry Tina, she was such a beautiful little girl.

Pam


----------



## Lissa (Jul 26, 2005)

Sweety, I share your sorrow. You didall you could do. She died loved. That is the mostimportant thing. 

Misty is with my Angel and Lenci binkying through fields of hay smiling down on us....until we see them again.

:angel:


----------



## Saffy (Jul 26, 2005)

I am so sorry .. god bless you xxxx


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh, Tina, I can't even begin to express how verysorry I am. It's just too sad. I know that Mistyhad the best life here on Earth and she will have the best time at TheBridge with Buck and all the other rabbits there. Rememberthere are no real good-byes, only until we meet agains.





Lots of love,

Jen

The rabbits say they love Miss Tina too!

Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson, Lily, Abby, Dillon, Anissa, Delilah and Corky


----------



##  (Jul 26, 2005)

:bigtears:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

So sorry...but I am glad you were able to holdher while she went.....what a wonderful bunny mom...she knew how muchshe was loved from the moment you rescued her!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Tina, what else can I say? I am so very sorrythat Misty has passed. Although her life was short, it was full oflove, and if it hadn't been for you, she would never have known whatlove was like. All her pain has gone now, and can't you justimagine how happy she is with Uncle Buck.

I will be thinking of you and your family. God Bless.

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Tina 

I know she's in a good place right now. And she didn't leave you....she just patiently waiting.

She's happy, healthy, and in Buck's care until you meet with her again.

S'more sends her love &amp; thanksto you and Misty.

.....binkie free, little one!!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 26, 2005)

So sorry Tina. I can't imagine...


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina,

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your family continues to be in our prayers as you grieve.

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Jul 26, 2005)

james here,
May all bunnies find the love and life that Misty had withyou. I am sorry for your loss and I know it hurts, butsomewhere out there another young one has been given permission bymisty to take over where she no longer is able to be. May youfind love again and may you never forget those who are in paradisewaiting for you.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Our hearts go out to Misty's family today.

Raspberry, SLG, and Sebastian


----------



## PepperGrl (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina, I am so sorry. I have been awayand just got online today to see how everyone was doing. Istarted bawling reading this topic and still haven't stopped.I think my bunny Pepper is going through something simliar and I'mscared that the outcome will be similar. I am doingeverything I can think of to help her. I can't imagine whatit would feel like to lose one of these dear friends, and I'm sorry youhave to go through this. I don't wish it on anyone.I will pray that you find peace that your girl is in a better place andleft this world with all of the love you gave her.

:sad: My thougths are with you,

Jamie


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 26, 2005)

im so sorry Tina.. ..if you need anything im here.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 26, 2005)

I want to thank you all for goingtheough this us me and Misty. It means the world to me it truly does. Iwill be getting back to all of you when I can control my falling tearsbetter.

I gave Stormy time to say good bye poor baby doesn'tunderstand. I'm going to be keeping on extra eye on her and I'mwatching the others for their greif.

Thank you. I am going to print this and add it to Misty's photo album.

Tina


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm so sorryTina. Misty was an incrediblebunny to hold on for so long. She just wanted tospend every moment of time withyou and to her that is a lifetime. She will wait for you at RainbowBridge, safe in Bucks arms.

Rainbows ray:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh, Tina. I'm crying again, thinkingabout Stormy. You did the right thing by letting her saygoodbye. Animals understand more than we know. Nowshe knows that Misty is at the bridge waiting and that she didn't justabandon her. 

Love,

Laura


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh my goodness. I am so very sorry that you losther. She was a fighter, that's for sure. I guess it was just her timeto go. Be comforted in the fact that you did everything you could tosave her.

Bunnydude


----------



## onnie (Jul 26, 2005)

Iam so sorry Tina'such sad new's to come on to'you done your best and that little girl passed on with so much love'your story really touched me.ray::rainbow:


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina, I just got home, and the first thing I said to Peter was I can't talk now, I must check on Misty.

and to find this...:bigtears:

I'm so sorry, and if you need to talk you know my number. I would justlike to say that she was loved, and knew that. She was truely abeautiful girl.

all our love,

Lyndsy, Daytona, Bustaboo, and Tucks

:4hearts:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 26, 2005)

I am so sorry that you had to go through this. Misty knows that she is loved with her family when she passed on.

Tina how are you holding up now since it has been 4hrs. I am crying asI type this too. It hurts when you loose a good love one. I know itdoes for me with my dog I still miss to this day. We are all here foryou if you need anything.

May God bless you and Misty

Angel, DJ, and SweetPea


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Tina, I'm so sorry...

:bigtears:


----------



## p1rat3 (Jul 26, 2005)

I am sorry Tina.

I watched as this all unfolded and believe me, I shed more than one tear. I miss Misty and never even met her.

Jay


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 26, 2005)

I am so, so sorry, Tina.


----------



## 2bunmom (Jul 26, 2005)

Tina I am so sorry to hear about little Misty'spassing. She sure was a fighter and you did all that youcould for her. I know that she knew she was veryloved. Beckie


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jul 27, 2005)

:sad::bigtears:


----------



## irishmist (Jul 27, 2005)

So sorry Tina, Misty knew she was loved and she was fortunate to be in your comfort and care during that time.

You will see her again and be able to get and give those kisses once again.

Take care of yourself!

Susan


----------



## Stan_and_Jane (Jul 27, 2005)

I have been reading about Misty but havn'tposted as I could not think of anything to say, we went throughsomething maybe 50% as bad as this with one of our parrots 5 years ago,she is still with us and that makes it worth all the pain, the money ittook does not come into it when it's a pet you love.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 27, 2005)

Tina, you have been in my thoughts all day. I amstill saying aprayer for you. The loss of a furr buddy isheartbreaking.

Sending much love your way.

Vickie


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you all.

I am so lost. It hurts so bad I feel ill. I can't stop crying.I can't eat I can't sleep. I miss her so much it physically hurts. Iprobably won't be on for a day or two. I know you will understand, it'smuch too painful right now.

Thank you all really, with all my heart thank you.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2005)

Take all the time you need, Tina.

:rose:

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Jul 27, 2005)

Take as much time as you need. We will all be here when you come back to us.

Hugs and Kisses


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 27, 2005)

Tina we all understand your situation. Let itall out now than letting it all bottle up to explode later. Take sometime off and hurry on back. We all miss you. :sad::hug:

Binkie free Misty :runningrabbit:

Angel and SweetPea


----------



## JimD (Jul 27, 2005)

We'll be here when you're ready. Take as much time as you need.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 27, 2005)

We all understand and will be here when you're ready. Take your time.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 27, 2005)

Tina,

We understand...take the time you need. We're here for you when you come back.

Peg


----------

